# Need small stainless welding job done



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I need the bracket for the boarding ladder on my boat rewelded. I can take it off the boat. I'm in P'Cola.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Blue Coral 
3202 Barrancus Ave.
453-0330


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*SS weld*

We can do it if you dont mind the drive.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If you havnt had the issue fixed already bring it in to the shop.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

He must not get on here too often, I beat all you guys to it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

And an outstanding superfast cheaply priced job was well done!


----------

